# How Do I Teach My GSD. Not to bark automatically when someone comes to the door?



## Sonny2727 (Jul 4, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

My Sting does that and I compromised by letting him give a warning bark. Then I would go to the door - Sting would have to sit beside me and be quiet. I didn't open the door until he was quiet. Giving him his bear to mouth also helped. I also rewarded him with treats when he was quiet. It takes a lot of practice. It also helps if you have some volunteers who will knock on the door and wait.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

when my dog was a pup i made sure i had plenty of people visit.
i also had a lot of people visit with their dogs. i set up all sorts
of situations when the visitors arrived. some people were instructed
to knock and walk in, some were instructed to walk in without knocking.
i did the samething with people and their dogs entering the backyard. 
everybody gave my pup a treat and kind words. i would do the samething 
with an older dog. with an older dog you have to make sure he's not going
to bite if someone enters the house. keep the dog leashed in the begining.


----------



## Myah's Mom (Mar 25, 2013)

Mary Beth said:


> My Sting does that and I compromised by letting him give a warning bark. Then I would go to the door - Sting would have to sit beside me and be quiet. I didn't open the door until he was quiet. Giving him his bear to mouth also helped. I also rewarded him with treats when he was quiet. It takes a lot of practice. It also helps if you have some volunteers who will knock on the door and wait.


Excellent advice.

Not allowing a warning bark or two is going against the GSDs genetic makeup. The objective is for them to "quiet" on command.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

More important is teaching them "Okay" which means to stop barking....I never want my dog to not automatically bark when someone comes to the door. If I am home I can stop them, if I am not home I don't want them to not bark because I suppressed their barking automatically.


----------

